# مساعدة منكن ..أحتاج شىء للتنحيف



## أم فهدد (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هاد أول موضوع لى

شلونكم حبيباتي الغاليات عساكن طيبات

أنا من السعودية

أريد شىء ينقص الوزن ويكون سريع ومجرب

لا تتأخروا .. أنتظركن


----------

